# HELP! unknown cartridge..



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

To me this looks like a Danze faucet. But what I'm seeing is that Danze is round stemed and this is a square stem. from tip of stem to bottom of the plate it's 3 1/2 " long and it's 1 1/2 " wide.. Any help would be great!

I wish they could be easy to tell who they belong to. Oh the trim plate had no markings nor did the handle.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is that the whole cartridge? You might order a "Marks" catalog.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is this it? It is hard to tell from your pic.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Tom I thought it was it too but my stem is square not rounded..


----------



## Hack (Oct 2, 2011)

looks like a grohe too me... replaced one the other day looked just like it


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hack said:


> looks like a grohe too me... replaced one the other day looked just like it


It does look similar to a Grohe, but I don't believe it is. Looks more like a Danze to me


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Pegasus
Just played he// getting parts for one. Pegasus sent me wrong cart twice and i had the manual

The last one they sent was post marked from danze.

I ended up finding a danco at home depot.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Pegasus and Glacier Bay, as well as Danze and many other brand names, are all manufactured in China by Globe Union Industrial.


----------

